# AAPC Study Guide



## scronkhite

Hi fellow coders, I have taken the exam twice and failed a different section each time, I did take a pretty intense class for 20 weeks.  I know that I know this stuff but after reading some of the comments on the AAPC site, maybe I could use some help.  Does anyone out there have a  used study guide that I could use to hlep me study so that I can be better prepared to take it again for the third time.

Thanks, Sue
scronkhite@sunburypc.com


----------



## Larmour

*Anesthesia study guide*

Hi Susan,

Did you ever find that study guide? I took the exam and failed also and could use a study guide for the re-take.

Thanks,
Lise Armour, CPC
larmour@partners.org


----------



## BettyReagan

*Help passing exam*

cALL Dawn Cloud 480-516-7782


----------

